# Easy Afghan



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn

Cast on 29 sts.

Row 1 K6, K2 Tog., K2 tog., K9, K 2 tog. K2 tog. K6

Row 2: K2, YO, K10, YO, K1, YO, K10, YO, K2.

Row 3: Purl

This is knit in strips to length of whatever you want, then sew together. Very pretty.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you i will give this pattern a go as it seems nice and easy for me at the moment, as i have not been to well and i like to be doing something.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You will love it, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

do you repeat the same 3 rows? Jane


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting pattern will give it a go as it sounds nice an easy and would look nice when finished.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


Does this look like the chevron pattern?


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

What does the width end up being? I LOVE easy patterns.


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much..any chance you could show us a picture of what the afghan looks like? or maybe how yours turned out? im a newbie but learning rapidly and was just curious. how many panels would you have to make for a pretty big afghan?
thank you again for sharing..very nice of you.
carolyne


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

would love to see a picture too !!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this like a MIle-A-Minute Afghan? I love crocheting those. Would love to see a picture of what this looks like if possible. I'm going to try this.


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for a very easy afghan...good one to work on without thinking too much. That's my style=lol

Have a Merry Christmas!

MaryKathryn :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Cullenbe,
Thank you so very much for generously sharing this pattern...Ooooh the possibilities..

I started it in a Cascade Chunky instead of 2 strands..in a rust color..looking lovely..
This I will keep for my "go to" for short burst of fast knitting.

Hugs, Merry Christmas and God bless you and your family for the holidays.

Camilla



cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


 Is that knit 2 together twice in row 1???


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi neighbor..

I swatched this up and yes it is exactly as written..After CO of 29 sts...
First row you will end up with 25 total stitches...
Second Row with the YO's you will have 29 total stitches again...
then just Purl Third row...kinda a 1 inch bumpy Chevron pattern..

Hope that helps.



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> cullenbe said:
> 
> 
> > Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> ...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi neighbor..
> 
> I swatched this up and yes it is exactly as written..After CO of 29 sts...
> First row you will end up with 25 total stitches...
> ...


 awesome!!! thank u camilia !!! sounds easy....just what my desert warped brain needs


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I made this afghan for 5 SIL's Christmas present. Goes up quick and alot of fun.

They absolutely love them!! That was about 7 yrs.ago

Thank you, I'm starting mine tomorrow!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love these easy ones for while I watch movies or ride the bus..

I have another 3 row pattern that was from my friend's great aunt Alice. There is only one pattern row.
It does not say double yarn but I think it will work. I used single cotton yarn and it was very lacy but I only did part of one strip and it is all ripped out now.

Using 7.5mm needles cast on 29 sts
Row 1. K2, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice, K4, yo, K1, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice, K4, yo, K2.
Row 2. knit
Row 3. purl. 

It says that 7 strips will cover a double bed, so I would imagine that is double yarn. If it were me I would do 8 or 9 for a queen, maybe 10 for a king and 5 or 6 for a single.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

SylviaC: Thanks for sharing these patterns. I'm going to try them this next year. I've created a Word file to store them to use. Really appreciat it


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

HI!!! This is a great, simple pattern that looks the same back and front because it is an odd row total. Modified feather and fan.

I have worked out a repeat that gives me three sections of 'fans'. CO 42 stitches, with one repeat before the ending stitches. Using a dishcloth as a trial.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

PS ... both these patterns given by Sylvia C are 13 stitch repeats plus 3 (the 3 are the 2 border stitches and the knit-one in center of pattern.)

IE 13X3=39+3=42 cast on for a three repeat ... 13X5=65+3=68 cast on on ... for a 4-pattern repeat. 

Sylvia ... this is what it looks like to me ...


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Duh! I misread your instructions and thought you said "stripes" instead of strips. I'll bet you wondered about me when you read my question asking how wide the afghan would be. Sorry.
Hugs,
"Doofus"


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome hon...
Kindred Desert Sister lol

It is easy and knits up fast...
I am definately keeping it as my "go to" when I am having other knitting brain pharts LOL.

Hugs,

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi neighbor..
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah kewl...I will swatch this up too...
Thanks Sylvia..you are a dear to share.

Hugs and Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Camilla



SylviaC said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I love these easy ones for while I watch movies or ride the bus..
> 
> I have another 3 row pattern that was from my friend's great aunt Alice. There is only one pattern row.
> It does not say double yarn but I think it will work. I used single cotton yarn and it was very lacy but I only did part of one strip and it is all ripped out now.
> ...


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Not meaning to add to any confusion, but I have a pattern for a bedspread that has a chevron pattern. It would also make a very nice man's scarf. The pattern:
36 stitches 
Row 1
K1,k2tog, k6, yo, k1, yo, k6, k2tog, k2tog, k6,yo, k1,yo, k6 K2 tog, k1
Row 2  purl
Row 3  knit
It is easy to memorize and makes a very lovely pattern. It is knitted on size 6 needles with a worsted weight yarn. (not double stranded) It also is knitted in strips. Easy to take with you and you can just add strips as needed to enlarge.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

In Australia Size 10 needles are quite fine. I am assuming from the description that your size 10 aren't. Can you give size in mm?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sunnybutterfly....kewl name..
Our USA size 10 needle is a 6.00 mm

Hope that helps a bit.



sunnybutterfly said:


> In Australia Size 10 needles are quite fine. I am assuming from the description that your size 10 aren't. Can you give size in mm?


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

I change the pattern by putting on 3 sets of 29 sts. putting a marker every 29 stitches. I will not have to sew the strip together,but have one large piece alot easier


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mary Jean...
That sounds great!..
You could also eliminate the K2 at each end and just K2 at the beginning and end of entire piece?

Hope that helps a bit.



Mary Jean said:


> I change the pattern by putting on 3 sets of 29 sts. putting a marker every 29 stitches. I will not have to sew the strip together,but have one large piece alot easier


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> PS ... both these patterns given by Sylvia C are 13 stitch repeats plus 3 (the 3 are the 2 border stitches and the knit-one in center of pattern.)
> 
> IE 13X3=39+3=42 cast on for a three repeat ... 13X5=65+3=68 cast on on ... for a 4-pattern repeat.
> 
> Sylvia ... this is what it looks like to me ...


Only one of these patterns is from me. I do not want to take credit for someone else's post.

This was written on a piece of paper from a notebook and sent to me so it was trial and error with yarn when I started it. As I said earlier, I never did finish even 1 panel and it was many years ago now. I just recently found the paper and typed it up for future use.
Just read it again - so long since I did this - and you are right about it being 13 st repeat plus border sts. It repeats just twice in the panel so yes. if you use a circular needle you can make it as wide as you want. Thanks for pointing that out.

Cullenbe's pattern is a little different as the stitch number changes to 25 on the first pattern row and back to 29 on the second row so I would be sure of what you are doing before making it wider. I am sure it will be fine just remember the stitch count changes every first row of the 3 row pattern.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Mary Jean...
> That sounds great!..
> You could also eliminate the K2 at each end and just K2 at the beginning and end of entire piece?
> 
> ...


Hi Camilla, You would need to change the k2 to k1 because you still need the k1 between the yo's. Just the beginning and end of the entire piece would stay as k2, but the k2's in between have to be k1's. 
So the actual repeats would be [K1, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice, K4, yo] = 13 sts. The k2 to start is actually a k1 border st and the k1 to start the repeat, and then the k2 at the end is a 2 st border to make it match the beginning. 
Does this make sense?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Not meaning to add to any confusion, but I have a pattern for a bedspread that has a chevron pattern. It would also make a very nice man's scarf. The pattern:
> 36 stitches
> Row 1
> K1,k2tog, k6, yo, k1, yo, k6, k2tog, k2tog, k6,yo, k1,yo, k6 K2 tog, k1
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Always nice to have variation of simple patterns. I will be trying all 3 of these patterns next year to see which I like best and I may be making charity blankets with them - probably all 3 patterns and I will stripe them too - I have so much worsted weight yarn...


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> In Australia Size 10 needles are quite fine. I am assuming from the description that your size 10 aren't. Can you give size in mm?


here is another easy scarf pattern the pattern is a multiple of 4 +1. With size 9 needles cast on 37 stitches. All rows are K3, p1 across to last stitch, K1 knit pattern til piece measures to desired length of scarf.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes it does...makes perfect sense ...
I just did it the easy way..didn't do the math..but you got my meaning lol



SylviaC said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mary Jean...
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Camilla, looks like we are good to go - knitting that is.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

I would like to bookmark this. Can anyone tell meb how to go about it please?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Rossi...just go to top of this post on LEFT side and click bookmark...easy peasy...but a good question.

Hope that helps



Rossi said:


> I would like to bookmark this. Can anyone tell meb how to go about it please?


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

CamillainTheDesert thanks so much. I kept going into My bookmarks and just didn't notice the bookmark tab. In fact it took me a few minutues. I must have done it before as I found a bookmark for Easty Socks and now Easy Afghan. All my bookmarks may start with "Easy"

A Very Happy Christmas to you to.
Judy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome Rossi...and btw...
You can also add any pages here you want to save by going to top below Knitting Paradise ...click on MY PAGES..and ad the page as a link..then save...I love that feature.
I hope that helps a bit.



Rossi said:


> CamillainTheDesert thanks so much. I kept going into My bookmarks and just didn't notice the bookmark tab. In fact it took me a few minutues. I must have done it before as I found a bookmark for Easty Socks and now Easy Afghan. All my bookmarks may start with "Easy"
> 
> A Very Happy Christmas to you to.
> Judy


----------



## Simispark (Oct 3, 2011)

Double yarn means what? Two strands held together? I'm a little slow sometimes...

Kel


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Simispark said:


> Double yarn means what? Two strands held together? I'm a little slow sometimes...
> 
> Kel


yes that is exactly how it is.


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

How much yarn does it take?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


Hi! I have been trying to knit a baby shawl for the last 7 years (too late for the first 2 grandchildren!) but was determined to finish it for the third one, due in May next year but found that, as before, my concentration was just not up to following a complex pattern any more. Hunting everywhere for something simpler, I came across the post above. I cast on enough for 6 panels in 3-ply and am about 4 inches into it now! I can remember the pattern without having to look at it now (great while watching TV!) and it's looking lovely! Thanks so much for sharing, will post a picture when it's finished!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

London Girl said:


> cullenbe said:
> 
> 
> > Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> ...


Yes: please post a picture. I can only do Easy things because I have continual brain phart as CamillaInTheDesert says! lol

I want to do these for my grand children also and seem to be something that can be picked up and "go" or do without a lot of thinking.

Folks: thank you all for sharing these easy things! I have also learned today how to bookmark from Camilla. Good Day!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I share your lack of concentration. I think 50% of my problem is "IYA" (it's your age) and 50% is due to medication I am on.
At least we are not alone!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

kgardenseed said:


> I share your lack of concentration. I think 50% of my problem is "IYA" (it's your age) and 50% is due to medication I am on.
> At least we are not alone!!


I'm also on a lot of meds and I KNOW it's my age. My husband says we're moving downhill now as opposed to when we were young we were moving uphill! (lol)

I am so glad, I am not alone!!!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

There's one thing I like about this old age thing. You can just about do or say anything you want and nobody knows if that's you or your dementia!!! tee hee
Gotta love it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

No girls, not alone and at least we are still trying! Knitting must be good for something inside out poor old heads, mustn't it?? My mum lived to 93 and had her needles clacking every day and was sharp as a tack!! Happy New Year to you all!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have got thus far with my baby shawl and I love it!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have got thus far with my baby shawl and I love it!


that is just beautiful!


----------



## Lori2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have started making a rug in this pattern and it is looking very pretty. As I only have a few odd coloured balls of yarn am making the strips all different colours, I must admit that I had a few restarts, as I lost concentration a few times, the pattern is very easy but you have to be on the ball as to the rows you are working on. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Lori2: post a picture when you're done. I make rag rugs out of strips of old clothes for our home and my daughter's homes. Just a sime pattern to use up the fabric and save money.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi neighbor..
> ...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

kgardenseed said:


> There's one thing I like about this old age thing. You can just about do or say anything you want and nobody knows if that's you or your dementia!!! tee hee
> Gotta love it!


lmao thats a good one ,, i;ll have to try that


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

London Girl said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


WOW thats nice!!! im gonna have to try that !!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sighs so many patterns.. so little time... guess this is the time to try out those pounders that iv seen,,, wich does everyone reccomend,, lion brand or caron ?


----------



## rjaknit (Apr 5, 2011)

Certainly hope you are much better..The Afghan pattern of three rows turns out so very pretty. I am knitting two strips on the same needle - different colors - it's that easy!!!
Wish I knew how to put the strips together as it is knitted.
Anyone?
Ruth
(rjaknit)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

rjaknit said:


> Certainly hope you are much better..The Afghan pattern of three rows turns out so very pretty. I am knitting two strips on the same needle - different colors - it's that easy!!!
> Wish I knew how to put the strips together as it is knitted.
> Anyone?
> Ruth
> (rjaknit)


You just cast on multiples of 29 and keep repeating the pattern!! If you're using different colours, just twist the old one round the new one once and carry on!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope I don't sound dumb, but what is Double Yarn?


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

What is double yarn?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pollyfisch said:


> What is double yarn?


Hi, not sure what it is in Oz but in the UK it is the middle weight yarn, the sort of stuff you would use for a sweater, thicker than 4-ply but thinner than chunky!!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks - sounds like it might be like 8 ply.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks - This a great pattern!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Thanks - This a great pattern!


Isn't it just?! And it grows so quickly, even in 3 ply!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Thanks - This a great pattern!


Love your avatar. Is that a plant or what is it? Looks extremely interesting.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

You will probably think I am nuts but your photo could be me 15 years ago.


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope this link helps http://www.thread-bear.co.uk/images/threadbear/Converion%20hooks%20and%20needles.pdf



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Sunnybutterfly....kewl name..
> Our USA size 10 needle is a 6.00 mm
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

fabiana said:


> LillyK said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - This a great pattern!
> ...


Hi, do you mean my avatar? Thank you, it is machine embroidery, done on my very clever Janome 9500! I made 10 of these pennants towards the 14000 needed by Quilts for London, they are to be given to the 2012 Olympic Atheletes and Paratheletes. They have them all displayed on the Quilts for London website, worth a look!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> You will probably think I am nuts but your photo could be me 15 years ago.


How strange! Even stranger, I was living in Falmouth 15 years ago, wonder if we would have done a double-take if we had met!!! Where do you live?


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

why is it knitted in strips? Is this a scarf? Thank you YasminaB


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> why is it knitted in strips? Is this a scarf? Thank you YasminaB


I didn't understand that either but it works perfectly well if you knit multiples of 29 stitches. I have just made a baby blanket by knitting 174 stitches (29 x 6) it's so easy!!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Not meaning to add to any confusion, but I have a pattern for a bedspread that has a chevron pattern. It would also make a very nice man's scarf. The pattern:
> 36 stitches
> Row 1
> K1,k2tog, k6, yo, k1, yo, k6, k2tog, k2tog, k6,yo, k1,yo, k6 K2 tog, k1
> ...


No confusion here, I was just about to mention that any of these panels can be used as scarves just use smaller needles and one strand of yarn. Love them they will knit uo quickly and look great, thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rjaknit said:


> Certainly hope you are much better..The Afghan pattern of three rows turns out so very pretty. I am knitting two strips on the same needle - different colors - it's that easy!!!
> Wish I knew how to put the strips together as it is knitted.
> Anyone?
> Ruth
> (rjaknit)


It can be done, and it's not even hard to do. I learned how from reading this.

However, doing it in one piece or a join-as-you-go project does mean that it becomes more and more bulky as you go along and - for some people - that might be a good reason to work it as one or two narrow strips at a time. Commuters carrying large project bags get unpleasant looks on crowded public transit. The joining can be done at home after the knitting's been done en route.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> 
> Cast on 29 sts.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for this lovely easy pattern! I made a shawl for my not-yet-born granddaughter, the original middle panel was too complicated for me so I swapped it for yours, hasn't it come out well? Thanks again!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> cullenbe said:
> 
> 
> > Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> ...


Oops, I can see a dropped stitch, better go and check that!!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is stunning


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! And a lovely border for it too!! Great job!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you I copied your instructions. One thing: what is double yarn, do you buy it or double it yourself and why? could I knit a scarf witha thicker yarn probably an acrylic? YasminaB


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> thank you I copied your instructions. One thing: what is double yarn, do you buy it or double it yourself and why? could I knit a scarf with a thicker yarn probably an acrylic? YasminaB


I believe it to be a generic pattern. You can use the needle size to suit the yarn of your choice. I think that the "double yarn" mentioned would be two strands of worsted weight yarn. US size ten-and-a-half knitting needles are rather big, as you can see from the pdf download. Two strands of worsted weight yarn and big needles would make for a quick, very warm, afghan. The one pictured at the bottom of the previous page appears to have been done with baby yarn and on comparatively fine needles.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Gorgeous! And a lovely border for it too!! Great job!


Thank you JJ!! By the way, I have now repaired the twoo dropped stitches I didn't notice until I saw the picture properly on here, LOL!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Sighs so many patterns.. so little time... guess this is the time to try out those pounders that iv seen,,, wich does everyone reccomend,, lion brand or caron ?


I like the Pound of Love by Lion Brand. 
I find the Caron One Pound to be kind of rough. Surprising as most Caron yarns are very soft. 
Pound of Love is soft but a bit finer in weight. It's usually in baby colors but there is even a denim! 
You can usually get it on sale at JoAnn's for about 6.99 or so. If you get a couple of their 50% off (reg. priced items)coupons you can save more, _as long as the yarn is not already on sale_...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> You will probably think I am nuts but your photo could be me 15 years ago.


Who's photo??


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> cullenbe said:
> 
> 
> > Size 10-1/2" needles, double yarn
> ...


Just lovely!! Nice work! Do you have the pattern for the edging???


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > cullenbe said:
> ...


NICE CATCH!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > cullenbe said:
> ...


Yes, I do, it was from A Woman's Weekly Pattern from about 10 years ago. I will dig it out and post it on here. I think there was 24 rows to the pattern!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Thank you! I will look forward to seeing it here! It is beautiful work!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope this works!!
Row 1 = K4-yrn- p2tog- K2-yf-k2-p1-k3-yf- k1b- k2 = 19 stitches
Row 2 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k to last 4 sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 3 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k to last 10 sts-yrn-p2tog-k1-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2
Row 4 = = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k to last 4 sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 5 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k to last 10 sts-yrn-p2tog-k1-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2
Row 6 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k to last 4 sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 7 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k5-k2tog-yf-k1-yrn-p2tog-k1-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2 = 25sts
Row 8 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k3-yrn-p2tog-k6-yrn-p2tog-k2 = 26sts
Row 9 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k3-k2tog-yf-k5-yrn-p2tog-k1-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2 =27sts
Row 10 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k7-yrn-p2tog-k4-yrn-p2tog-k2 = 28sts
Row 11 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k1-k2tog-yf-k9-yf-k3-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2 = 30sts
Row 12 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-p2tog-p3tog-yon-k11-[yrn-p2tog-k2]twice
Row 13 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k2-yf-skpo-k7-k2tog-yf-k4-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2 = 29sts
Row 14 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-k1-yrn-p2tog-k5-p2togb-yon-k5-yrn-p2tog-k2 =28sts
Row 15 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k4-yf-skpo-k3-k2tog-yf-k1-p2tog-k1-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2 = 26 sts
Row 16 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k1-p2togb-yon-k7-yrn-p2tog-k2 == 25sts
Row 17 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k6-yf-k3tog-yf-k3-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2 =24sts
Row 18 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k to last 4sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 19 = K4-yrn-p2tog-k to last 12 stitches-p2tog-yon-k3-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 20 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k to last 4sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 21 = K4-yrn-p2tog-k to last 12 stitches-p2tog-yon-k3-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 22 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k to last 4sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
Row 23 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k1-p2tog- yon-k3-p1-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k2 = 18sts
Row 24 = k2-p2tog-yrn-[p2tog]twice-[yrn]twice-p2tog-yrn-p2tog-k to last 4sts-yrn-p2tog-k2


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope this works!!
> Row 1 = K4-yrn- p2tog- K2-yf-k2-p1-k3-yf- k1b- k2 = 19 stitches
> Row 2 = k2-k1b-yf-k1-p2tog-[yrn]twice-[p2tog]twice-yon-k to last 4 sts-yrn-p2tog-k2
> Row 3 = k4-yrn-p2tog-k to last 10 sts-yrn-p2tog-k1-p1-k3-yf-k1b-k2
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! :-D I have a question though:
What does this mean? "yrn" ? Yarn round needle?? Is that the UK term for YO (yarn over)? 
This goes with the Easy Afghan, [29 st CO x whatever you want for width] afghan, right??? {How's THAT for a name for an afghan??} :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this works!!
> ...


That's what I put it with but it originally came with a very lacy centre panel that I couldn't cope with!! Happy to send you that too but probably best by email? 'Yarn round needle' is right. It is the equivalent of 'yon' but used when a purl stitch follows instead of plain. Try it, you'll soon see what I mean!

:thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Ok. So yrn is the same as yo in the US? I was going to also ask you what "yon" meant...I'm thinking "yarn on needle". Does that just mean to "yo" in one direction for knit & the other direction for purl??? 
Also, "p2tog*b*" = "purl 2 together" but does it mean to pick up the back leg of the stitch _as if to purl_ & then purl it?
I have more trouble with Europeon terminology! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


So do I and I live here!:lol: 
Yes you have it exactly right for yrn!
p2togb means purl 2 together through back of loop so the needle goes in to the second stitch on your left needle _from_ the left side of the stitch from the back. Again, try it and I'm sure you'll see what I mean!! Good luck and I would be very happy to email the whole pattern to you, including all the abbreviation explanations, just PM me your email address!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Ok. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. I am knitting the strips with bulky weight yarn, using size 15 needles. It is looking great!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mary Jean said:


> I change the pattern by putting on 3 sets of 29 sts. putting a marker every 29 stitches. I will not have to sew the strip together,but have one large piece alot easier


 THANKS FOR A GREAT EASY PATTERN! U could also use long circs to do a seed st border---about 10 sts---and put seed sts between each repeat to make one without sewing. It would get heavy, so you might want to rest it on a table while you work. Hey, I LIKE THAT IDEA!
:lol:


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Trying the original pattern, and keep messing up, it is my first real afghan...I end up with holes in places I don't think they should be, does anyone have a picture of this so I can see what I am doing?? I think I have Tinked too many times, hahaha. 

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches
Sandi


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

patterns that are much easier to do if all in 1 piece. They look better also


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a couple of questions about this pattern. Easy enough to work. i don't sew well. Is it possible to turn this in to pattern repeats and make it in to a whole blanket? And or, Could I cange it to make it where there are knit borders in between without sewing the pieces together? Not sure that last question came out right since it is early in the morning here. Thank you! Portia


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knitangelpm said:


> I have a couple of questions about this pattern. Easy enough to work. i don't sew well. Is it possible to turn this in to pattern repeats and make it in to a whole blanket? And or, Could I cange it to make it where there are knit borders in between without sewing the pieces together? Not sure that last question came out right since it is early in the morning here. Thank you! Portia


I saw these other comments above on the same page. I'm adding them here and hope it helps to answer your questions. I don't think any of us like to sew strips together!! :roll: 


> Mary Jean wrote:
> I change the pattern by putting on 3 sets of 29 sts. putting a marker every 29 stitches. I will not have to sew the strip together,but have one large piece alot easier.





> Dsynr replied:
> THANKS FOR A GREAT EASY PATTERN! U could also use long circs to do a seed st border---about 10 sts---and put seed sts between each repeat to make one without sewing. It would get heavy, so you might want to rest it on a table while you work. Hey, I LIKE THAT IDEA!


The second question is answered by Dsynr in her comment here. Her idea would be: 29 sts, then 10 sts (or however many you want between), then 29, 10, 29, etc... beginning & ending with 29 sts. Repeat this as many times as you want until you get the width you want. Mary Jean used 3 sets of 29 with nothing between them. It's up to you!
You can use any pattern stitch between the 29s that you like or none at all. Dsynr suggested seed stitch but you can choose any you like. 
I hope this helps!!
Edna


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you! Just what I am looking for. Hope to get enough yarn and try this one out while listening to a good book. Take care and have a blessed day! Portia


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knitangelpm said:


> Thank you! Just what I am looking for. Hope to get enough yarn and try this one out while listening to a good book. Take care and have a blessed day! Portia


You are so very welcome Portia! Please take photos as you work & post them for us!


----------



## knitangelpm (Feb 14, 2013)

I will see what I can do to get pics taken of it as I go. Need to think of what colors to buy and all that.


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, I got it. Almost finished with afghan with your pattern, I will post in pictures in nest week. thank you so very much

Angel Hugs and happy stitches
Sandi


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi ladies! Just a heads up to all that might not realize it... It is better to click on "Quote Reply" to answer any specific questions or comments so others know who you are talking to & what you are replying about. It helps everyone that may have the same issues that way. It keeps it all together when sometimes people don't get here everyday also. 
Thanks!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have got thus far with my baby shawl and I love it!


London Girl - could you please tell me which of the patterns being discussed here is this?!

This is beautiful - I would love to make it.

Kim


----------



## jessieleone (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! Easy is always fun!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

I am working on the original Easy Afghan. sorry I didn't think of mentioning that in original post. 

Angel hugs and happy Stitches
Sandi


----------



## jessieleone (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks! Got the pattern, does look very easy, yet pretty!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

I have finished my afghan in time for shower on Sunday, and I love it..I did extra warm (used double yarn) and wide...
I posted it to The pictures section, under Easy Afghan also. 
Thank you I feel so blessed to have such a wonderful group of people to come to and ask for help or friendship.

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches
Sandi


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandifrommichigan said:


> I have finished my afghan in time for shower on Sunday, and I love it..I did extra warm (used double yarn) and wide...
> I posted it to The pictures section, under Easy Afghan also.
> Thank you I feel so blessed to have such a wonderful group of people to come to and ask for help or friendship.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on finishing this for Sunday's shower! Very nice job Sandy!! I'm sure it will be a hit at the shower!! Have fun! Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Hi Camilla, You would need to change the k2 to k1 because you still need the k1 between the yo's. Just the beginning and end of the entire piece would stay as k2, but the k2's in between have to be k1's.
> So the actual repeats would be [K1, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice, K4, yo] = 13 sts. The k2 to start is actually a k1 border st and the k1 to start the repeat, and then the k2 at the end is a 2 st border to make it match the beginning.
> Does this make sense?


This is how I divided it to work for me. (I hope!) Haven't tried it yet. What do you think?

[This needle size is for #5, bulky weight yarn.] 
Using 7.5mm [US 10.5 to 11] needles cast on 29 sts (for strips.)
[*OR-* do multiples of 29 to avoid sewing later. Just continue pattern _by repeating_ {K4, yo, K1, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice,} _to desired width_, leaving the last K4, yo, K2 until the end for the other edge.]

Row 1. K2, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice, {K4, yo, K1, yo, K4, (K2 tog) twice,} _repeat to end_ & end with K4, yo, K2.
Row 2. knit
Row 3. purl. 
Repeat these 3 rows for pattern to desired length.


----------



## haynes75 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you cullenbe for this pattern. Sounds like my level of expertise (easy). Have been looking for an easy pattern for making twin bedspreads for my newly vacated grandson bedroom. Will get started on it right away.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you have any sample pictures?


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Here are the pictures of the first one I made, have another one finished but no pictures yet

Angel hugs and happy stitches
Sandi


----------



## haynes75 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just by reading this entire subject I have learned so very much about knitting. It is many lessons in one. Thank you all so much. NOW will have to knit. Oh by the way Is there a way to print out just a pattern on here? Every time I try I get many pages. Thank you all. Mary


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

haynes75 said:


> Just by reading this entire subject I have learned so very much about knitting. It is many lessons in one. Thank you all so much. NOW will have to knit. Oh by the way Is there a way to print out just a pattern on here? Every time I try I get many pages. Thank you all. Mary


To print out just a part that you want you need to "highlight" that part, in this case, the pattern, by holding down your left mouse button at the end of the pattern & then run the cursor over all that you want, moving up to the top. It should change to a different color so you'll know you got all you want to print. Let go of the left mouse button & you can click the right mouse button. A drop down choice should come up. Click on print. When a dialog box comes up, choose "print selection". It should only print what you highlighted then. 
Best of luck!!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandifrommichigan said:


> Here are the pictures of the first one I made, have another one finished but no pictures yet
> 
> Angel hugs and happy stitches
> Sandi


Very nice job Sandy!! I have trouble keeping my stitches so uniform like yours. Did you do strips & sew together or did you do it all at once across??


----------



## haynes75 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you EdnaD1, it worked. I feel so stupid. 20 yrs ago I taught persons how to use the computer and different programs. Now it is all hard to recall until someone tells me again and then it goes click, hope the knitting does the same.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

haynes75 said:


> Thank you EdnaD1, it worked. I feel so stupid. 20 yrs ago I taught persons how to use the computer and different programs. Now it is all hard to recall until someone tells me again and then it goes click, hope the knitting does the same.


You are very welcome. I'm so glad it worked for you. I still get confused on the computer sometimes too. After someone tells me things, I think, "Wow! How did I forget something so easy?" I have an excuse though....I'm getting old. :lol: 
I'm sure the knitting will "click" for you too. Once you get comfortable in how you want to hold the needles & yarn, the rest will come easily. 
May I suggest you learn the continental style of knitting from the begining though. It's much faster with less hand movement. I wish I had learned it first. I try to learn now but it's hard. I know 'what' to do but getting used to 'doing it' is slow for me. Just a thought!
Good luck & you can always pop in here to ask questions. Everyone is great about helping others...


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

I did strips of 29 and then stitched them together, Have now figured out this pattern and using it for everything, hahaha. 

Angel hugs and happy stitches
Sandi


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok Ladies... how many yards of yarn to make this afghan? I don't know how much to buy!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

I used 14 skeins of yarn, 4 ply from Carons and also from Redheart..

Have fun
Angel hugs and happy stitches
Sandi


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I used 14 skeins of yarn, 4 ply from Carons and also from Redheart..

Have fun
Angel hugs and happy stitches
Sandi[/quote]

Thanks, Sandi!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry I have been out-of-pocket for a long time due to husband's medical problems. Glad to see everyone is using this pattern, it does my heart good.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, sorry to show my ignorance, but what size yarn? I keep seeing that if you hold 2 strands you have to go up in needles size.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> Sorry I have been out-of-pocket for a long time due to husband's medical problems. Glad to see everyone is using this pattern, it does my heart good.


So sorry to hear that your husband is ill. Prayers for his improved health problems. I feel for you both as I have many medical problems myself & the costs can get you down sometimes. 
If I didn't have a huge stash of yarn from better times I wouldn't be able to knit & crochet now. Busy hands are happy hands! 
Keep the faith that all will improve soon...


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you


----------

